# Sunday Night shots



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

I had to get out of the house tonight to take some pictures. I grabbed the camera and headed out. I had fun, and that is what it is all about.

--whit


__
https://flic.kr/p/2665877175
 (use the link to see the creators)











__
https://flic.kr/p/2665874359











__
https://flic.kr/p/2666693834











__
https://flic.kr/p/2665873727


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

whit, were the bird photos taken during the Golden Hour? they sure look like they were. 

thanks for sharing these beautiful images.

rosesm


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

The color in the great heron (?) is unreal. Very nice.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

man o man, nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Whit, Great job!!!!


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

The blue heron shot was shot during the "magic hour". I forgot my flash so I was not able to push the foreground lighting ratio up, but the reflection from the water did good enough good.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice. I love the second one because of that background. It might be sky, or it might be water. It is perfect for the Heron in the Foreground with a beautiful soft color palette on all the images.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the moon shot.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

The color of the second photo is a reflection of the clouds in the water. The moon is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice Whit. I havent taken the camera out of the bag since july 4th. I need to get out and get some shots.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Whit, what kind of setup do you use? thanks


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

For these shots I used 

Nikon d300 
Sigma APO 500mm F4.5 EX DG/HSM

Picture details all at 500mm:
moon -- iso 400 f/4.5 1/250sec pattern metering
blue heron -- iso 400 f/4.5 1/100sec pattern metering
great egret landing -- iso 320 f/6.3 1/640sec pattern metering
great egret still -- iso 320 f/4.5 1/500sec spot metering


----------

